# Zapping



## krystof (25 Septembre 2003)

Si vous avez manqué les dernières 24 heures du forum, inutile de tout relire.
Voici pour vous les meilleurs moments de ce qu'il s'y est passé :



			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Hihihi





			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Pauvre France





			
				Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ... et ce n'est pas une raison suffisante pour la traitée de "défroquée"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Non.
> Quand je dis physique, ce n'est pas seulement physique, physique, c'est aussi physique, physique.





			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'es sur qu'il voulait pas plutot te vomir dessus
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il faut une connexion de *Boeing* pour charger ta page ?!





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais non, c'est organisez





			
				alfred a dit:
			
		

> tu serais pas suisse par hasard?





			
				melaure a dit:
			
		

> Fais gaffe tu vas te faire doubler par le Pape ...





			
				Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> ça marche sur le depart arrété mais après c'est la branlé...



A demain


----------



## Luc G (25 Septembre 2003)

Bravo Krystof


----------



## nato kino (25 Septembre 2003)

Va encore y avoir des jaloux...


----------



## aricosec (25 Septembre 2003)

*"si vous avez manqué le debut de ce thread,voici un résumé du conscepteur*










.Si vous avez manqué les dernières 24 heures du forum, inutile de tout relire.
Voici pour vous les meilleurs moments de ce qu'il s'y est passé


----------



## PetIrix (25 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Va encore y avoir des jaloux...



Bon travail.
Mais j'en connais qui vont encore dire qu'il y en a marre de ceux qui passe en revue d'un oeil critique le contenu du bar.

Alors continues.


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Septembre 2003)

Comme je dis souvent, il faut assumer


----------



## le jarre martin (25 Septembre 2003)

édifiant !


----------



## Alex666 (25 Septembre 2003)

bien joué Krystof


----------



## le jarre martin (25 Septembre 2003)

Faut voir qu'en ce moment il a que ça à foutre !!


----------



## krystof (25 Septembre 2003)

Oui, et ça risque de durer un moment.


----------



## nato kino (25 Septembre 2003)

le jarre martin a dit:
			
		

> Faut voir qu'en ce moment il a que ça à foutre !!


Salut toi !! Comment va ?
Lou biscou machin truc chose ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2003)

superbe


----------



## le jarre martin (25 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et ça risque de durer un moment.



Mais non, tu te fais du mal...

Et puis ce sont les 25 premières années qui sont difficiles...

Quant à toi nato, oui lou bicou marcha ben...


----------



## krystof (25 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Salut toi !! Comment va ?
> Lou biscou machin truc chose ?



On dit Lou Bicou.

Tu connais l'tarif...


----------



## nato kino (26 Septembre 2003)

Si tu crois que je vais attendre que tu fasses le tour... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Des béquilles à roulettes, ça te dis ? Je crois que pépé rico à des vieilles pièces à recycler...


----------



## Luc G (26 Septembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> ceux qui passe en revue d'un oeil critique le contenu du bar.



Sûr que par ici, on regarde d'un oeil plus critique le contenu du bar que le contenu des verres. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est plutôt après que c'est critique, et pas que l'oeil.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Qu'est-ce que vous dites ? Mackie a les oreilles qui sifflent ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça doit être son ipod qui est mal réglé


----------



## aricosec (26 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Si tu crois que je vais attendre que tu fasses le tour...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
il faut malgré tout un permis pour ça.
je ne crois pas qu'il en soit capable,surtout dans les virages,pense donc,avec ce qu'ils se mettent dans le porte pipe,lui et VIEUX RALEUR,c'est plutot a la civiere qu'ils marchent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> il faut malgré tout un permis pour ça.
> je ne crois pas qu'il en soit capable,surtout dans les virages,pense donc,avec ce qu'ils se mettent dans le porte pipe,lui et VIEUX RALEUR,c'est plutot a la civiere qu'ils marchent
> 
> ...



peut-être, mais c'est encore moi qui pousse la civière


----------



## barbarella (26 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> peut-être, mais c'est encore moi qui pousse la civière



Mais non, c'est comme ça qu'il faut faire :


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Septembre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, c'est comme ça qu'il faut faire :



Vieux Raleur, par son pseudo, se sent obligé de mettre des 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et des  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 à tout bout de post


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Septembre 2003)

pour ceux qui comme moi ne voient pas l'image,  cliquez ici


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Vieux Raleur, par son pseudo, se sent obligé de mettre des
> 
> 
> 
> ...



il connait ça aussi:


----------



## iMax (26 Septembre 2003)

Bien joué, vivement demain


----------



## bebert (26 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> pour ceux qui comme moi ne voient pas l'image,  cliquez ici



Pas mieux !


----------



## krystof (26 Septembre 2003)

Zapping du jour :



			
				UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> y'a pire que moi





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> toi aussi tu aime les sondages en petite tenue ?





			
				gribouille a dit:
			
		

> mmmmmh t'es sur ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				rillettes a dit:
			
		

> Bon, si pépé il me fait faire un tour de fauteuil à l'oeil, je vote pour, sinon, c'est non et je lui pique ces roulettes !!





			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> je passe pas mon temps au Bar, ca m'enerve





			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Schtroumpf, spyro j'ai toujours Schtroumpfé les Schtroumpfs, alors Schtroumpfe encore.
> Et mille Schtroumpfs





			
				UltraFloodeur a dit:
			
		

> Tu voudrais pas t'acheter un PC ?





			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Détérrer un bon thread, ça, je peux comprendre. Mais déterrer le vieux ! Merde. Vous ne respectez vraiment rien.





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> l'humour belge est dur a comprendre





			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Du ©, ah ben, oui, c'est comme ça





			
				legritch a dit:
			
		

> Global, ne le prends pas mal mais je crois que tu es un peu à côté de la plaque...





			
				melaure a dit:
			
		

> Le Japon va s'enfoncer sous la mer. Dommage il n'y aura plus de mangas ...





			
				MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> tu te drogues ?



A demain


----------



## aricosec (26 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> A demain


.
oui ! pourquoi pas si tu paye ta tournée


----------



## krystof (26 Septembre 2003)

Ok, mais pas un mot à vieux râleur. Tu sais bien qu'il boit à tous les râteliers.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Septembre 2003)

Superbe!
En ce momment j'ai pas trop le temps de rôder par ici alors ce p'tit zapping c'est parfait.
'Faudrait peut etre faire des rubriques comme sur france info  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quant au bicou qui marcha ben ca me rappelle quelques soirées pates au pistou chez Achiardo


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ok, mais pas un mot à vieux râleur. Tu sais bien qu'il boit à tous les râteliers.













oui, on a besoin de moi


----------



## aricosec (27 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> inutile de passer ce soir krystoff,ma cave est vide,cet escroc d'aricosec a tout eclusé,si tu le vois fait gaffe,planque tes boutanches de nanan,il a un fin palais le salopiaud


.
p"tain,voila comment on fait les reputations,je demande un jugement exemplaire


----------



## krystof (27 Septembre 2003)

Zapping du jour.



			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours un probleme avec le debut
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bof, a part la BO des pubs Citroen (ou Renault je sais plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> _mangez moi, mangez moi, mangez moi, mangez moi, ..._





			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> y a pas d'heure pour en manger du produit laitier
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Y'a des drôles d'odeurs ici...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				le jarre martin a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi tu as été enfant de coeur ?





			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il a une souris toute beurk... ça casse tout...



A lundi.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ok, mais pas un mot à vieux râleur. Tu sais bien qu'il boit à tous les râteliers.








 pour les rateliers s'adresser à l'arico  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tu me vois pas lui rouler une pelle, tout de même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















c'est aux bouteilles que je bois, moi, môssieu


----------



## krystof (28 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> tu me vois pas lui rouler une pelle, tout de même



Si.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enlève ton chewing gum avant, sinon tu repars avec le dentier.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Si.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








plus que c** que moi, ça existe


----------



## krystof (28 Septembre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> plus que c** que moi, ça existe



Dis donc toi, tu vas rester poli


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc toi, tu vas rester poli



... mais j'taime quand même


----------



## aricosec (28 Septembre 2003)

happy end.
.
il se marierent et ecluserent des quantitées de litrons


----------



## krystof (28 Septembre 2003)

C'est surtout pour le pire dans ce cas-là.


----------



## nato kino (28 Septembre 2003)

Il n'y a pas de zapping aujourd'hui ?
Le 'tof est à l'église ?


----------



## MackZeKnife (28 Septembre 2003)

il en a à confesser


----------



## krystof (28 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas de zapping aujourd'hui ?
> Le 'tof est à l'église ?



Effectivement, aujourd'hui, c'est le jour du seigneur.
Pas de zapping.
En plus, y a téléfoot.


----------



## krystof (29 Septembre 2003)

Zapping du jour.



			
				Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> bizarre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> A 10000 il sera Vénérable Zip





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> ben oui j'ai manger des champignons de paris ce soir





			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> faut dire aussi que les concours de *Bits*, ça finit par lasser...





			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et ton premier cri ? Tu t'en souviens de ton premier cri ? (je crois même qu'il y a un registre planqué dans un coin du bar ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je pensait pas etre né aussi tard





			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Et moi ? Je sens le gaz ?



A demain.


----------



## tomtom (29 Septembre 2003)

[générique]tshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh[/générique]


----------



## nato kino (29 Septembre 2003)

C'est vraiment très sélectif ce zapping...


----------



## krystof (29 Septembre 2003)

Monsieur a une réclamation à faire ?


----------



## nato kino (29 Septembre 2003)

Oui !!


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Septembre 2003)

T'as qu'à raconter 2, ou 3 conneries si tu veux y figurer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon c'est sur, il y en a qui on un don pour ca, mais ca s'apprend vite


----------



## krystof (29 Septembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Oui !!



J'attends. Qu'est-ce donc de quoi s'agit-il ?


----------



## nato kino (29 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> T'as qu'à raconter 2, ou 3 conneries si tu veux y figurer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tout le monde ne peut pas en avoir autant au compteur comme toi.


----------



## krystof (29 Septembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bon c'est sur, il y en a qui on un don pour ca, mais ca s'apprend vite



Tu donnes des cours


----------



## nato kino (29 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> J'attends. Qu'est-ce donc de quoi s'agit-il ?


Je le trouve un peu court moi ce zapping... C'est parce que c'est lundi et que t'es pas bien réveiller ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je m'attendais à un peu plus, pour résumé le WE !!


----------



## krystof (29 Septembre 2003)

Rien ne t'empêche d'y apporter ta contribution mon petit canard.


----------



## gribouille (29 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Rien ne t'empêche d'y apporter ta contribution mon petit canard.


 _ *  Coin, coin...  * _


----------



## krystof (30 Septembre 2003)

Aujourd'hui, zapping spécial :



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'adore ma chatte.
> 
> P.S. 1 : Si celle-là ne finit pas dans le zapping de Krys, je m'en coupe une.



A demain.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







P.S. : Doc, une certaine partie de ton anatomie me doit la vie sauve.


----------



## bebert (30 Septembre 2003)

C'est tout ? C'est un peu court !


----------



## krystof (30 Septembre 2003)

Une seule comme celle-ci en vaut bien quinze autres.


----------



## GlobalCut (30 Septembre 2003)

c'est une question de choix


----------



## krystof (30 Septembre 2003)

Tu peux d'ailleurs compléter ce choix. Le zapping n'est pas ma propriété privée.


----------



## Fulvio (30 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Une seule comme celle-ci en vaut bien quinze autres.



Oui, mais bon, ça sentait quand même l'appel du pied, là...


----------



## krystof (30 Septembre 2003)

Oui, mais alors....quel pied ! celui de Dieu en personne. Te rends-tu compte...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais alors....quel pied ! celui de Dieu en personne. Te rends-tu compte...



Outre le fait que tu risques de perdre des lecteurs en me mettant ainsi en avant (il y a belle lurette que je ne fais plus « vendre »), tu mets ma modestie naturelle en péril.
Bah, je te pardonne. Ne serait-ce que pour avoir eu pitié de mes... mèches.


----------



## nato kino (30 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Une seule comme celle-ci en vaut bien quinze autres.


Dieu est un et indivisible qu'ils disaient, ce doit-être vrai alors...!!


----------



## bebert (1 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Dieu est un et indivisible qu'ils disaient, ce doit-être vrai alors...!!



Moi on m'a dit au cathé que "Dieux n'a pas d'yeux". Alors ça m'étonnerait qu'il ait des couilles !


----------



## barbarella (1 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Moi on m'a dit au cathé que "Dieux n'a pas d'yeux". Alors ça m'étonnerait qu'il ait des couilles !


----------



## gribouille (1 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Moi on m'a dit au cathé que "Dieux n'a pas d'yeux". Alors ça m'étonnerait qu'il ait des couilles !


 oui mais de Panzani....


----------



## Luc G (1 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Moi on m'a dit au cathé que "Dieux n'a pas d'yeux". Alors ça m'étonnerait qu'il ait des couilles !



Tu dérailles bebert. A croire qu'à cette heure-ci tu n'as pas encore les yeux en face des trous.


----------



## bebert (1 Octobre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> oui mais de Panzani....



De rien !


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Moi on m'a dit au cathé que "Dieux n'a pas d'yeux". Alors ça m'étonnerait qu'il ait des couilles !



Encore une victime de tripotage intempestif d'éclésiastiques entreprenants !!


----------



## PetIrix (1 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Moi on m'a dit au cathé que "Dieux n'a pas d'yeux". Alors ça m'étonnerait qu'il ait des couilles !



Ca, faut le mettre au zapping.

MDR


----------



## Luc G (1 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Moi on m'a dit au cathé que "Dieux n'a pas d'yeux". Alors ça m'étonnerait qu'il ait des couilles !



On t'a pas dit aussi : "que ta main gauche ignore ce que fait ta main droite"


----------



## aricosec (1 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> On t'a pas dit aussi : "que ta main gauche ignore ce que fait ta main droite"


.
pour le coup,ça me parait un peu intime ta question


----------



## Luc G (1 Octobre 2003)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> pour le coup,ça me parait un peu intime ta question



C'est de la pure information : c'est pour une encyclopédie des religions en 18 tomes de brebis


----------



## gribouille (1 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est de la pure information : c'est pour une encyclopédie des religions en 18 tomes de brebis



oui l'histoir ne di pa komment on a pris la températurre de la chèvre avent


----------



## bebert (1 Octobre 2003)

Bande d'obsédés !


----------



## krystof (1 Octobre 2003)

Zapping du jour :



			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Encore une victime de tripotage intempestif d'éclésiastiques entreprenants !!





			
				bebert a dit:
			
		

> Bande d'obsédés !





			
				Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> "Et encore merci pour la pipe !!!"





			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Le cadenas, c'est pour la ceinture de chasteté ?...





			
				gribouille a dit:
			
		

> *   j-24 ... burp   *





			
				jroure a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, soyons sérieux, un chaton coûte fort cher en chatterton si on ne souhaite pas qu'il explose dès le premier câlin.





			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Kristof, j'espère que ce môssieur _jroure_ figurera dans ton zapping de demain !!!





			
				Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> je me dévoue: *elle peut être allemande...*





			
				MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> tu veux que j'te brusque, mon petit poulet ?



Et voilà.


----------



## aricosec (1 Octobre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> oui l'histoir ne di pa komment on a pris la températurre de la chèvre avent


.
surtout que c'est dangereux les chévres a *vent*,quelque fois si le vent  est pollué,ça peut etre la deuxieme couche !


----------



## nato kino (1 Octobre 2003)

bah voilà !! Rien à redire krystof, c'est que du bon une fois de plus !!


----------



## krystof (1 Octobre 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (1 Octobre 2003)




----------



## krystof (2 Octobre 2003)

Suggestion du jour :



			
				lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> T'sais c'qu'on dit, hein ? Gros dumper, petite... cabine





			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Encore !





			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Je bois, je bois.
> Forcément ça ne m'aide pas.





			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Lucienne est morte, il y a un an pour rejoindre cet inconnu quelle na jamais oublié.





			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> <font color="#666666">   _ouais. Comme ça c'est bon.
> Je pense que ça ne devrait plus tarder maintenant._  </font>



Bonne journée.


----------



## nato kino (2 Octobre 2003)

Petite forme ce matin krystof ?


----------



## bebert (2 Octobre 2003)

C'est glandiose !


----------



## krystof (2 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Petite forme ce matin krystof ?



Mouai, j'étais pas beaucoup inspiré.


----------



## nato kino (2 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Mouai, j'étais pas beaucoup inspiré.



Rien de tout ça vi !! T'es qu'une grosse faignasse plutôt !!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Rien de tout ça vi !! T'es qu'une grosse faignasse plutôt !!



à voté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OUI


----------



## krystof (2 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Rien de tout ça vi !! T'es qu'une grosse faignasse plutôt !!



Je bosse moi môôssieur. J'ai pas que ça à foutre...non mais.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je bosse moi môôssieur. J'ai pas que ça à foutre...non mais.



un jour à marquer d'une pierre blanche...


----------



## GlobalCut (2 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Je bosse moi môôssieur. J'ai pas que ça à foutre...non mais.



Je compatis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



A trop bosser, on peux plus poster


----------



## PetIrix (2 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je compatis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et le facteur, hein ?
Plus il bosse plus il poste.


----------



## krystof (3 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je compatis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et inversement.


----------



## krystof (3 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Et le facteur, hein ?
> Plus il bosse plus il poste.



Ouahhh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grande forme aujourd'hui.


----------



## MackZeKnife (3 Octobre 2003)

faudra peut-être que tu publies aussi une édition l'après-midi ...


----------



## krystof (3 Octobre 2003)

J'ai déjà du mal à en faire le matin.


----------



## krystof (3 Octobre 2003)

Pour aujourd'hui :



			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Elle sait recevoir ginette





			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> elle est toute petite là, mais en vrai , elle est grosse.





			
				gribouille a dit:
			
		

> uuarrk uaark puet puet





			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprends pas l'indice alors.





			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il y avait de sacré coquine ce soir.





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> je veux une carapace rouge !!!





			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Si, demain matin personne n'a rien fait, je prendrais, une décision FERME et DEFINITIVE.





			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> L'eau mouille, surtout quand on fait l'andouille





			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'était vraiment très interessant.



@ plus.


----------



## nato kino (3 Octobre 2003)

Il y en a une de popol qui m'a beaucoup fait rire cette nuit :



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Quand vient la nuit je me pétris, Ô père Noël, descend du ciel.
> Devant le sapin, quesqu'on est bien...


C'était  ici  si vous voulez admirer aussi le paysage...


----------



## krystof (3 Octobre 2003)

Pas mal pour tes débuts au zapping.

Tu devrais davantage te laisser aller.


----------



## nato kino (3 Octobre 2003)

C'est popol qu'il faut remercier, c'est une mine d'or à zapping quand il débarque !!


----------



## Foguenne (3 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est popol qu'il faut remercier, c'est une mine d'or à zapping quand il débarque !!



Je savais bien que je n'aurais jamais du donner mon mot de passe à SMG, il a encore posté en mon nom cette nuit.


----------



## minime (3 Octobre 2003)

- Hello Docteur Paupaul
- Non je n'suis pas le Docteur Paupaul
- Hello Docteur Paupaul
- Mon nom est SMG, Mister SMG
Docteur Paupaul il avait en lui
Un Monsieur SMG qui était son mauvais génie
Mister SMG n'disait rien
Mais en secret n'en pensait pas moins.


----------



## Foguenne (3 Octobre 2003)

Héhé, excellent MiniMe.


----------



## nato kino (3 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je savais bien que je n'aurais jamais du donner mon mot de passe à SMG, il a encore posté en mon nom cette nuit.


Tant que ce n'est pas une version belge du _Zip !!_...


----------



## krystof (4 Octobre 2003)

Aujourd'hui :



			
				Yip a dit:
			
		

> Roberto, tu es un salaud !!!





			
				benjamin a dit:
			
		

> mackie...
> ta gueule.





			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> ... euh ma femme qui (re)fait la gueule en me disant que ce soir j'ai droit au palier.





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> _Happy birthday to me ! Happy birthday to me ! Happy birthday to me !... _






			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Tant que mon patron me fera croire que je suis beaucoup payé, je lui ferai croire que j'ai beaucoup travaillé !





			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _tututututututututut..._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon week-end.


----------



## iMax (5 Octobre 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> - Hello Docteur Paupaul
> - Non je n'suis pas le Docteur Paupaul
> - Hello Docteur Paupaul
> - Mon nom est SMG, Mister SMG
> ...



Gainsbourg revisité par MiniMe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah merde, je me suis trompé de thread


----------



## krystof (6 Octobre 2003)

Aujourd'hui :



			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Doucement Mackie... Ah là là... tu en as encore mis partout...





			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Bêêêêê...





			
				macinside a dit:
			
		

> 'tension tu risque d'être banni





			
				iMax a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais, merde





			
				kasparov a dit:
			
		

> malgre que je sois plus un connaisseur du 19eme trou.. j'affirme sans aucun doute que c'est le trou 12





			
				Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> je propose d'arreter de suite ces jeux débiles !!!!





			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> comment on fait pour mettre un mpeg de 748Mo sur un cd de 700 Mo?



Et voilà.


----------



## nato kino (6 Octobre 2003)

Ben vi... C'était le weekend aussi...


----------



## krystof (6 Octobre 2003)

En ce moment, c'est le week-end tous les jours.


----------



## PetIrix (6 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment, c'est le week-end tous les jours.



On devrait interdire de travailler les lendemains de jours feriés.


----------



## KARL40 (6 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> En ce moment, c'est le week-end tous les jours.



Ca y est, tu as le droit à ta retraite ?


----------



## nato kino (6 Octobre 2003)

Sympa ton nouvel avatar KARL40 !!


----------



## KARL40 (6 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Sympa ton nouvel avatar KARL40 !!



Tu crois qu'il passera au zapping !


----------



## krystof (6 Octobre 2003)

Ça y est, c'est fait.


----------



## nato kino (6 Octobre 2003)

Tu fais tes zappings en temps réel maintenant ?


----------



## krystof (6 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais tes zappings en temps réel maintenant ?



Et voilà


----------



## MackZeKnife (6 Octobre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais tes zappings en temps réel maintenant ?



Krystof est sur l'actu en permanence, un vrai professionnel


----------



## krystof (6 Octobre 2003)

Le forum est une mine. Il faut rester en alerte en permanence.


----------



## KARL40 (6 Octobre 2003)

Cela ne va plus s'appeler "le zapping" mais "France Mac Infos" à ce rythme !  

_Tiens c'est drôle, cela fait FMI_


----------



## Zitoune (6 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> On devrait interdire de travailler les lendemains de jours feriés.



Les veilles de jours fériés aussi


----------



## PetIrix (7 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Le forum est une mine.



Faut éviter de marcher dessus ???


----------



## Luc G (7 Octobre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Cela ne va plus s'appeler "le zapping" mais "France Mac Infos" à ce rythme !
> 
> _Tiens c'est drôle, cela fait FMI_



Mais non : sur france info, on a les mêmes nouvelles toutes les heures tandis que sur les forums, y a des conneries nouvelles tous les quarts d'heure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







PS. ça va sans le dire et encore mieux en le disant : le mot "connerie" doit être pris dans un sens métaphorique et non au pied de la lettre.


----------



## nato kino (7 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Mais non : sur france info, on a les mêmes nouvelles toutes les heures tandis que sur les forums, y a des conneries nouvelles tous les quarts d'heure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



À cette heure, j'ai un peu de mal...


----------



## barbarella (7 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> PS. ça va sans le dire et encore mieux en le disant : le mot "connerie" doit être pris dans un sens métaphorique et non au pied de la lettre.



C'est comme cela que nous l'entendions


----------



## KARL40 (7 Octobre 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> PS. ça va sans le dire et encore mieux en le disant : le mot "connerie" doit être pris dans un sens métaphorique et non au pied de la lettre.



Avant que tu ne le précise, je le prenais bien ! Maintenant j'ai comme un doute


----------



## krystof (7 Octobre 2003)

Menu du jour :



			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, le mouvement est bon





			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> c'est une mise en bouche





			
				MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi cette mise au point, Mamie ?





			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> encore  une fois je suis revenue avec le derrière tout cramé





			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> T'as essayé le Tippex ?





			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Houu houuu. V'nez me chercher j'suis trop profond !!!





			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> - Qui a piqué ma bière ? (Ah, non, celle-là, c'est une à Krys...)





			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, tu preferes en hauteur ou en longueur ?





			
				anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Thebig écoutait, appréciait  et allait voir Hendrix  avant que tu ne pisses droit, mon petit !!!





			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, c'est trop long, je reviendrai demain...



A bientôt.


----------



## barbarella (7 Octobre 2003)




----------



## nato kino (7 Octobre 2003)

Pour un lundi, on s'en sort bien je trouve...


----------



## krystof (7 Octobre 2003)

Effectivement, ça aurait pu être pire.


----------



## nato kino (8 Octobre 2003)

Comme aujourd'hui ?


----------



## krystof (8 Octobre 2003)

Oui, par exemple. D'ailleurs, je ne pense pas faire de zapping demain. A moins d'un volontaire.


----------



## iMax (8 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Oui, par exemple. D'ailleurs, je ne pense pas faire de zapping demain. A moins d'un volontaire.


----------



## iMax (8 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Oui, par exemple. D'ailleurs, je ne pense pas faire de zapping demain. A moins d'un volontaire.



...et si on instaurait un tournus ? Chaque jour quelqu'un d'autre...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2003)




----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

>



revenu de cure ?


----------



## iMax (8 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> revenu de cure ?



...cure de pinard à mon avis


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> ...cure de pinard à mon avis



cure de flood


----------



## iMax (8 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> cure de flood



Ça c'est radical... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




UltraFlood, parlez en à votre médecin.


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> ...cure de pinard à mon avis



c'est pas un peu soûlant de parler de pinard, de bière ... à longueur de post ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















_ok je sais, je sais, j'suis dans un bar. Si je ne veux pas consommer, je sors _


----------



## iMax (8 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas un peu * soûlant * de parler de pinard, de bière ... à longueur de post ?



C'est le cas de le dire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nan, c'est vrai, t'as raison


----------



## MackZeKnife (8 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> C'est le cas de le dire



c'était fait x-euh-près..


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Octobre 2003)

Vous en reprendrez bien un autre


----------



## KARL40 (8 Octobre 2003)

Chassez le naturel, il revient au goulot !


----------



## iMax (8 Octobre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Chassez le naturel, il revient au goulot !



Rien à ajouter, si ce n'est


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Rien à ajouter, si ce n'est



si ce n'est... un dernier pour la route


----------



## iMax (8 Octobre 2003)

Bon, qui s'est qui se colle le Zapping demain si c'est pas Krys ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(j'ai pas le temps cette semaine, par contre, je peux m'en occuper une ou deux fois la semaine prochaine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## krystof (8 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> ...et si on instaurait un tournus ? Chaque jour quelqu'un d'autre...



Volontiers.  Vous bousculez pas trop surtout.


----------



## PetIrix (8 Octobre 2003)

Bon début Roberto. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Encouragement


----------



## krystof (9 Octobre 2003)

Bravo Roberto. Je te fais Chevalier de l'ordre du zapping.


----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Octobre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> C'est que les zapping du jour ?
> Parce que j'en ai une sacrée collec' depuis le mois d'août !...



vas-y, vas-y, publie tes perles, le Krystof est pas trop regardant.


----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Octobre 2003)

Roman-photo de la journée :



			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> J'apparais.





			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...Dans mes bras, Camarade !!!





			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> A défaut des bras musclés de Roberto !





			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas parmis vous.





			
				krystof a dit:
			
		

> Putain, les boules...





			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Oh
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				tomtom a dit:
			
		

> hé bé





			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression d'avoir plombé l'ambiance là ?!





			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hého les filles ?





			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Au risque de paraître pesante non.





			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> Me réchaufferai toute seule
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ne te gêne pas, ça gacherait tout ton plaisir.





			
				krystof a dit:
			
		

> De toute façon, c'était ça ou "Arnold &amp; Willy"


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2003)




----------



## krystof (9 Octobre 2003)

Excellent MZK, excellent ! Pas autant que le maître, mais presque.


----------



## MackZeKnife (9 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Excellent MZK, excellent ! Pas autant que le maître, mais presque.



Maître, je vous ai cité 2 fois, Maître


----------



## krystof (9 Octobre 2003)

Oui, j'ai remarqué, qu'à deux reprises, le niveau remontait considérablement.


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Octobre 2003)

une petite infusion du soir (et une lègère incursion hors du bar) :



			
				lumai a dit:
			
		

> [...] j'ai dix petit doigts qui recherchent frénétiquement quelques [...] pour [...]


 [NDLR :  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]



			
				sylko a dit:
			
		

> Ne sois pas si timide...





			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> En plus on fini par aimer çà





			
				sylko a dit:
			
		

> Vas-yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!





			
				lumai a dit:
			
		

> Si j'avais su les conditions de travail, j'aurais pas signé...





			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Je m'arreterais peut-etre un jour





			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> je vais pas me mettre à flooder pour si peu noonnnn?!





			
				molgow a dit:
			
		

> barbarella va sûrement continuer à flooder (
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> "avec machine  moi machin on se dit des choses ...."





			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> ca change des histoires de ©





			
				bebert a dit:
			
		

> allez vous faire voir, bande de nases© !!!





			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> T'as tenu compte des années bissextiles ?





			
				tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Ça on s'en fout à la limite, plus personne ne l'utilise





			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que je vais zapper cette bulle, ça commence à me les briser !!





			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> comme ça _je ne dirais plus de c.......s _





			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Comme pénitence tu me prendras deux "harlequin" et un un "Voici".





			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Là, t'es content





			
				WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'y songe, j'y songe...


----------



## iMax (10 Octobre 2003)

Le Zapping était copieux ce soir


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Le Zapping était copieux ce soir



oui trop sans doute. La prochaine fois (on n'avait pas dit qu'on tournerait ?) je ferais plus léger.


----------



## bebert (10 Octobre 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (10 Octobre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

>




Tu esperes passer au zapping avec çà


----------



## bebert (10 Octobre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Tu esperes passer au zapping avec çà



Non, je suis passé au zapping , alors c'est la honte !


----------



## krystof (10 Octobre 2003)

Décidément, vraiment bien ce thread.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2003)




----------



## krystof (10 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Décidément, vraiment bien ce thread.



J'ai tendance à me répéter.


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Octobre 2003)

du sang, du rire, des larmes ... dans ce thread  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Keud'bonheur


----------



## Philito (10 Octobre 2003)

Et qu'est-ce que je fous trois fois dans le zapping moi.... voilà je pleure.....


----------



## MackZeKnife (10 Octobre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Et qu'est-ce que je fous trois fois dans le zapping moi.... voilà je pleure.....


*

si tu recherchais l'anonymat au Bar, c'est raté


----------



## Philito (10 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> si tu recherchais l'anonymat au Bar, c'est raté



ben puisque c'est ainsi, je vais me chercher un sandwich !!!!


----------



## MackZeKnife (11 Octobre 2003)

en passant ....



			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, j'ai pas Excel





			
				tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Mais, c'est horrible





			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Arghhhhhhh !!!!!





			
				bebert a dit:
			
		

> Hihihi !!!


----------



## krystof (11 Octobre 2003)

C'est court, mais c'est pas mal.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est court, mais c'est pas mal.



C'est toute l'histoire de ma vie...


----------



## nato kino (11 Octobre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> C'est plutôt inquiétant, toute cette horreur.





			
				bebert a dit:
			
		

> allez vous faire voir, bande de nases© !!!





			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est toujours plus facile que de se les retrousser !





			
				gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Thebig.... tu vas nous pêter un anévrisme ou encore nous expulser un calcul, calme toi.... lààààà calme.... veux une croquette ?





			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout bon, je suis avec les cancres : avec l'hiver qui arrive, au fond près du radiateur, c'est impeccable.
> (J'espère que Alèm fera pas trop de conneries dans le coin, qu'on puisse faire la sieste en paix
> 
> 
> ...





			
				krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pour résumer, c'est nase, comme dirait l'autre.





			
				deuf a dit:
			
		

> oui, oui je suis une panthère......chhuuuutttttt......





			
				Les Toubettes suppositoires-girls a dit:
			
		

> ah bah zallez pouvoir monter un club





			
				KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Toutoutou .... Le compte est bon !





			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> La pluie. Elle a commencé quelques dizaines de kilomètres avant que le béton ne couvre le paysage. Plusieurs jours dans le nord, sans pratiquement âme qui vive, m'avaient fait oublier l'odeur de la ville. D'un seul coup, tant de corps en mouvement...
> 
> Le temps de trouver un hôtel, de glisser dans l'ascenseur et de se retrouver au dix-huitième étage d'une flèche. Toujours cette pluie, et la buée sur la fenêtre qui brouille la vision du dehors. Envie de repartir, tout de suite, alors que la nuit tombe sur la rumeur en bas.
> 
> ...





			
				Xav' a dit:
			
		

> Bon... on ne voit pas mes pieds, je pourrais donc venir en basket, c'est cool.


----------



## krystof (11 Octobre 2003)

Dis donc toi ! Qui t'a donné l'autorisation de faire des trucs bien ?


----------



## nato kino (11 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pas mal pour tes débuts au zapping.
> 
> Tu devrais davantage te laisser aller.



Lui je crois...


----------



## krystof (11 Octobre 2003)

Tu fais bien, c'est un bon exemple à suivre.


----------



## Philito (14 Octobre 2003)

Tiens, trois jours sans zapping....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ya eu un problème dans la tournante je suppose...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon quelque reprend (autre que moi... pas capab' mwoa).....


----------



## barbarella (14 Octobre 2003)

En vrac




			
				benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Je suis malaaaaaade





			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Si mon mal de tête voulait bien me lacher





			
				MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> 'jour les amis
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas au mieux de ma forme...


----------



## Philito (14 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> En vrac



Merci Barbarella.... mais ça reste assez négatif tout ça...  Un sale jour pour tout le monde ???? 









Bon yapaseuqueçaquandmême ????


----------



## barbarella (14 Octobre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Héhé, mdr.





			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> MdR





			
				macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Arf !
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> MDR





			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> *MdR*








			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas bientôt fini oui ?!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Philito (14 Octobre 2003)

C'est mieux ça, la preuve qu'on peut faire dire ce que l'on veut aux forums !!!!! Donc ce thread serait mort déjà....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Non, je ne veux pas.... KRYSTOFFFFF revient t'occuper de ton thread siouplait.....


----------



## krystof (14 Octobre 2003)

J'y songe.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> J'y songe.



passes aux actes


----------



## barbarella (14 Octobre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> KRYSTOFFFFF revient t'occuper de ton thread siouplait.....



Philito, j'ai essayé de faire de mon mieux, mais on ne devient pas Zappingueur comme ça. Mieux vaut laisser la place aux pro tu as bien raison


----------



## iMax (14 Octobre 2003)

Tiens, le vieux est bientôt vétéran


----------



## KARL40 (14 Octobre 2003)

Normal pour un vieux


----------



## Philito (14 Octobre 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Philito, j'ai essayé de faire de mon mieux, mais on ne devient pas Zappingueur comme ça. Mieux vaut laisser la place aux pro tu as bien raison



Non, nonj ce fut très bien   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Disons que c'est soit un thème ou l'autre avec toi.... 

Comme tu dis, faut laisser ça aux pros... (moi j'ai même pas tenté le coup....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais faire un bon résumé de la journée, varié et équilibré, c'est pas si facile que ça...

Chapeau krystof et les autres


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, le vieux est bientôt vétéran



... mais de plus en plus vert...


----------



## barbarella (14 Octobre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Non, nonj ce fut très bien



Je te remercie, je m'efface donc


----------



## krystof (14 Octobre 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> passes aux actes



T'inquiètes pas. En plus, tu es un bon client.


----------



## MackZeKnife (14 Octobre 2003)

micro-zapping



			
				Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> ... mais de plus en plus vert...





			
				Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> passes aux actes



il y a du ZZZIIIIIIIP... dans l'air...


----------



## krystof (15 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> il y a du ZZZIIIIIIIP... dans l'air...



Mouai. Un peu enrhumé en ce moment. On verra plus tard.


----------



## krystof (22 Octobre 2003)

A la demande (presque) générale, zapping du jour :



			
				GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Continues de pousser je vois quelquechose





			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> des mots toujours des mots !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Mais je n'y suis pour rien, c'est le string qui m'a inspiré...





			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Tout ce qu'il me reste, c'est un vieux slip d'occasion





			
				Philito a dit:
			
		

> que ça ne t'empêche pas de passer à l'acte...





			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Global ? Une idée ?





			
				barbarella a dit:
			
		

> Comme tu y vas fort
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> j'assume





			
				thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> l'intérieur doit fondre en bouche et laisser transparaitre le gout de la "bintje"





			
				Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Cependant il faut savoir doser : suivant le cas, ça ronronne ou ça ronchonne





			
				MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> arrrrgggghhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				STL a dit:
			
		

> cela ne t'arrange pas de ronronner ... tu adores ça !


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Octobre 2003)

nous v'la bien.


----------



## Philito (23 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> nous v'la bien.



ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ze return of ze big zapping..... dankebittescheune mille fois.... (sauf pour m'y avoir inclus....)


----------



## krystof (23 Octobre 2003)

Pas de quoi, c'est un plaisir.


----------



## Philito (23 Octobre 2003)

*Zapping du dernier quart d'heure ! *



			
				krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pas de quoi, c'est un plaisir.











 de même !


----------



## iMax (16 Juin 2004)

Super efficace cette nouvelle recherche 

Bon, qui s'y met pour continuer le Zapping ? :rateau:

Krystof ?


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Juin 2004)

Quel plaisir de relire barbarella, j'en ai les larmes aux yeux...


----------



## krystof (9 Septembre 2005)

Vu qu'il y a de quoi faire en ce moment, relançons un peu ce magnifique thread. 



			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> j'ai prefere te laisser la main...





			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mes couilles oui !





			
				GreenC4U a dit:
			
		

> je pense que vous êtes au courant, mais il existe une émision extra sur le hard





			
				Grug a dit:
			
		

> hein ?





			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> je t'en dois une géante !





			
				Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Chaude ou froide ?


----------



## theozdevil (9 Septembre 2005)

C'est une tres bonne idée que d faire ca


----------



## krystof (9 Septembre 2005)

le jarre martin a dit:
			
		

> Mais non, tu te fais du mal...
> 
> Et puis ce sont les 25 premières années qui sont difficiles...
> 
> Quant à toi nato, oui lou bicou marcha ben...




Ce bon vieux jarre martin. Je l'avais oublié celui-là


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Septembre 2005)

Ah ouais j'avais oublié !!!

je vais voir si je me souviens du mot de passe...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2005)

theozdevil a dit:
			
		

> C'est une tres bonne idée que d faire ca



C'est très drôle en effet. Le seul inconvénient, c'est que ça donne à penser que les messages d'origine l'étaient. Or, le plus souvent, ce n'est pas le cas.

Belle remontée malgré tout.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Septembre 2005)

c'est vrai ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Septembre 2005)

superzézette a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai ?



*tu postules*
pour la sélection de demain ?


----------



## gKatarn (9 Septembre 2005)

serialcarpette a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai ?


Il mériterait d'être dans toutes


----------



## iMax (12 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> la muse m'habite






			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et inversément






			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien meilleur!






			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait, je suis même pret à tuer pour ça.






			
				Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _:affraid: :affraid: :affraid:
> a peur_






			
				Malow a dit:
			
		

> Quelle est la différence entre un clitoris et un bistrot?






			
				Le_iPodeur a dit:
			
		

> moi être fournisseur officiel des blagues pourries sur les blondes et les lada






			
				Nonoche a dit:
			
		

> escalope à la salade






			
				iKool a dit:
			
		

> Dans ma courte carrière de père, j'ai cotoyé 4 assistantes maternelles






			
				dool a dit:
			
		

> Quand tu te sera occupé de mes fesses !






			
				Nonoche a dit:
			
		

> visez la bête, et rapportez-la vite à  l'abbé






			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> chier bite sexe j'ai oublié mes clés






			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> elle ont quoi  tes fesses  ?






			
				Nonoche a dit:
			
		

> l'afficheur encolle le mur






			
				Echidna a dit:
			
		

> ben c'est sympa . Mes fesses vont très bien merci !






			
				Malow a dit:
			
		

> 9 mecs sur 10 sont capables de trouver un bistrot...







Bonne nuit à tous.


----------



## krystof (13 Septembre 2005)

Le travail est déjà fait. Nickel !


----------



## krystof (14 Septembre 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Krystof ! Zapping...





			
				lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> on sait qu'elle a des poils sous les bras.





			
				lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> cette perspective te fait bander





			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Lui donner tort pour la seule raison que c'est elle ferait de nous deux glands.





			
				le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Comprends pas?
> Elle est ou la blague





			
				le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Ah, OK, c'est donc ça la blague...





			
				Jec a dit:
			
		

> Je savais qu'un jour ça allait sortir ...





			
				robertav a dit:
			
		

> et ta  petite soeur dit :





			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> "j'ai *troué* une capote ..... "





			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> On fini la tienne et puis on passe à la mienne ...





			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Tu tombes et tu te cries "espèce d'idiote"...





			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> arrrrrrrêêêêêteuuuuuuu !!! :rose:



Encore une belle brochette ! Continuez, vous êtes formidable !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Encore une belle brochette ! Continuez, vous êtes formidable !



    j'avais pas vu ça ! Joli !!! 

 bravo on est forts quand même !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2005)

Petite contribution ...



			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Alors ?*
> Heureux ?





			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Y a du larsen, tes retours sont trop forts !





			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ça m'aurait étonné que tu t'ramenes pas pour brailler un peu toi!!





			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut serrer la vis, de suite





			
				Lila a dit:
			
		

> ... oui, faudra que j'essaye ça ausssi...





			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et dire que je ressemblais à robert smith...





			
				Echidna a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair que bien maquillée et avec un bon éclairage on fait des miracles.





			
				sofiping a dit:
			
		

> si ça peux rendre service ...






			
				Lila a dit:
			
		

> ...est-ce bien raisonnable ????





			
				toys a dit:
			
		

> ho moins tu te réveil avec quelle qu'un.


----------



## krystof (15 Septembre 2005)

Et bien voilà, travail déjà fait. Nickel !


----------



## da capo (26 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> File, imbécile !



Je te hais krystof


----------



## krystof (26 Septembre 2005)

starmac a dit:
			
		

> Je te hais krystof




J'adore :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Septembre 2005)

On peut avoir un résumé de ce thread pour ceux qui arrivent?


----------



## krystof (26 Septembre 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Si vous avez manqué les dernières 24 heures du forum, inutile de tout relire.
> Voici pour vous les meilleurs moments de ce qu'il s'y est passé



Remplacez "les dernières 24 heures" par les 2 dernières années.


----------

